# Newark Airport - Grand Central - Garrison???



## huskermom's daughter

Huskermom's daughter here:

I have a friend that currently is attending school at West Point Military Academy. He's coming home for Christmas and he was wondering how to get to Garrison Station from Newark Liberty Int'l Airport. I did a little researching and came up with this:

Newark Liberty Airport Express from Newark Terminal to Grand Central Station

Metro North Railroad (part of MTA) from Grand Central Station to Garrison Station (It would be the green line when looking at the map)

(from Garrison Station, he'll need to cross the Hudson River to get to West Point, probably by ferry)

Am I correct on what I found - do these routes actually work together? I just really don't want to give him the wrong information. Because he's a student (like me), he's looking for the most cost-efficient way to get back. His flight is scheduled to get into the airport at 3:45 and he is expected to be back at West Point by 7, therefore, time-efficiency is also a good thing. If I'm completely wrong or you have other suggestions, let me know - any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## battalion51

Well by train you can only go from Newark to Penn Station. He could go to Penn Station then take the Subway to GCT. Or from Penn Station he could take Amtrak to head upstate...I think. Alan is the expert on all things New York transportation.


----------



## AlanB

Liz,

The bus option from the airport is probably the fastest way to get to Grand Central. It is possible to ride the AirTrain to a New Jersey Transit train. That would get him to NY's Penn Station where you guys came in on the Lake Shore this summer. But then he'd need to get across town to Grand Central Terminal. That's either a very long walk or a two subway ride. So again, he'll probably find it easiest to catch the bus, rather than all those trains.

Info on the bus can be found here. If he's lucky and doesn't have checked luggage, he can probably get on a bus that arrives at Grand Central at 4:50 PM. Buses run every 15 minutes from each terminal. Note: The bus actually drops people off one block away on 41st Street, so he'll have to cross 42nd Street to get into the station. Tickets for the bus can be brought online to speed things up and cost $15 one way, $25 round trip.

From there he'd indeed catch a green line Metro North Hudson line train headed to Poughkeepsie. I note that the West Point site advises guests to get off in Peekskill, as there are no cabs to be had in Garrison. But that said, I've seen many a cadet board/detrain at Garrison. I don't know if they had cars that they parked there, had a friend driving them, or if the Acadamey provides some form of a shuttle service for Cadets. He should probably try to find out if the Acadamy does provide some transportation for Cadets from the train station.

The fare should be $10.25 to Garrison or $9.00 to Peekskill, so he'll need to know ahead of time which station he's going to. If he caught the aforementioned bus, he'd have a couple of choices for trains since it's rush hour. If it's on the weekend, he may be in trouble. There is a train that leaves at 4:50 and one at 5:50 PM. The 5:50 gets into Garrison at 4 minutes to 7, which won't give him enough time to get over the river. It does get into Peekskill about 10 minutes earlier, but that may still be cutting things close as that would give him 14 minutes to get over the river.

Now there is an earlier bus from the airport, 15 minutes earlier, but unless his flight is landing at Terminal C or it arrives early, and assuming that he carried on, he has only a slight chance of catching that bus. But I sure wouldn't want to bet on it.


----------



## huskermom's daughter

Alan,

Thank you so much for the information. You basically confirmed EVERYTHING I talked to Phil about. I felt super proud of myself that I actually figured out all of that on my own - I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wrong. WOO!!!



AlanB said:


> Liz,
> The bus option from the airport is probably the fastest way to get to Grand Central. It is possible to ride the AirTrain to a New Jersey Transit train. That would get him to NY's Penn Station where you guys came in on the Lake Shore this summer. But then he'd need to get across town to Grand Central Terminal. That's either a very long walk or a two subway ride. So again, he'll probably find it easiest to catch the bus, rather than all those trains.
> 
> Info on the bus can be found here. If he's lucky and doesn't have checked luggage, he can probably get on a bus that arrives at Grand Central at 4:50 PM. Buses run every 15 minutes from each terminal. Note: The bus actually drops people off one block away on 41st Street, so he'll have to cross 42nd Street to get into the station. Tickets for the bus can be brought online to speed things up and cost $15 one way, $25 round trip.
> 
> From there he'd indeed catch a green line Metro North Hudson line train headed to Poughkeepsie. I note that the West Point site advises guests to get off in Peekskill, as there are no cabs to be had in Garrison. But that said, I've seen many a cadet board/detrain at Garrison. I don't know if they had cars that they parked there, had a friend driving them, or if the Acadamey provides some form of a shuttle service for Cadets. He should probably try to find out if the Acadamy does provide some transportation for Cadets from the train station.
> 
> The fare should be $10.25 to Garrison or $9.00 to Peekskill, so he'll need to know ahead of time which station he's going to. If he caught the aforementioned bus, he'd have a couple of choices for trains since it's rush hour. If it's on the weekend, he may be in trouble. There is a train that leaves at 4:50 and one at 5:50 PM. The 5:50 gets into Garrison at 4 minutes to 7, which won't give him enough time to get over the river. It does get into Peekskill about 10 minutes earlier, but that may still be cutting things close as that would give him 14 minutes to get over the river.
> 
> Now there is an earlier bus from the airport, 15 minutes earlier, but unless his flight is landing at Terminal C or it arrives early, and assuming that he carried on, he has only a slight chance of catching that bus. But I sure wouldn't want to bet on it.


----------



## Dutchrailnut

huskermom said:


> Huskermom's daughter here:
> I have a friend that currently is attending school at West Point Military Academy. He's coming home for Christmas and he was wondering how to get to Garrison Station from Newark Liberty Int'l Airport. I did a little researching and came up with this:
> 
> Newark Liberty Airport Express from Newark Terminal to Grand Central Station
> 
> Metro North Railroad (part of MTA) from Grand Central Station to Garrison Station (It would be the green line when looking at the map)
> 
> (from Garrison Station, he'll need to cross the Hudson River to get to West Point, probably by ferry)
> 
> Am I correct on what I found - do these routes actually work together? I just really don't want to give him the wrong information. Because he's a student (like me), he's looking for the most cost-efficient way to get back. His flight is scheduled to get into the airport at 3:45 and he is expected to be back at West Point by 7, therefore, time-efficiency is also a good thing. If I'm completely wrong or you have other suggestions, let me know - any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!



Correct airport express bus from Newark to park ave/41st treeet , walk across street to GCT take train to Poughkeepsie (hudson line) to Garrison.

Trip from Newark to GCT count on an hour) trip to Garrison about 1 hour 30 minutes.

Bus is about $15 and MNCR is about $12 If Im not mistaken.


----------

